# GC 10 best guitar albums of 2010



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's get those votes in, show the world who GC has voted the best 10 guitar albums of 2010


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Not a lot came out that impressed me in terms of guitar. Lots of good music, but nothing really anthemic. I'd go for:

Neil Young - Le Noise - lots of cool stuff on here
Slash - Self-titled - a little repetitive, but some cool riffs
Luke Doucet and White Falcon - Steel City Trawler - I've always loved Luke's guitar style
National - High Violet - lots of cool arpeggios, drones, and other textural things on here


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gee I am still trying to get through the 70's ..

I second Le noise.....for the recording of the guitar...


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Black Country Communion has got to be on the list
The Black Keys - Brothers
Iron Maiden - Final Frontier


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

What a Sad commentary that there have been so few replies... I only bought two CD's crazy for a person who used to buy at least one a week. Black Country Communion and Tom Petty and the heartbreakers Mojo.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, I have to admit I have not checked out a lot of the new offerings this year myself. Was hoping to get some good suggestions from this thread. Lets see what happens.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

There were guitar albums in 2010??? I guess they all got missed due to those bad pop albums that are overusing autotune as an effect.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Tom Petty and the heartbreakers Mojo.


YES!!!! I can't belive I forgot this!!!!

I'd also like to add to the list Springsteen's The Promise, though technically it's not out yet. I streamed it on NPR the other day and it's really decent, though I don't know if it qualifies for this, since it certainly wasn't recorded this year 

This year was pretty darned bad for guitar rock. That Black Country Communion disc just didn't do it for me, no matter how hard I tried to like it.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> This year was pretty darned bad for guitar rock. That Black Country Communion disc just didn't do it for me, no matter how hard I tried to like it.


really? that's been pretty steady in my car for the past month.

throw a Fistful of Mercy into the mix for consideration as well, though that's the one that hasn't grabbed me like I thought it would have
(Ben Harper, Joseph Arthur, Dhani Harrison). i think I need to give it another try. Too much talent for me to dismiss after a couple of listens.
I am starting to dig that one tune that hits the radio every now and then (Father's Son)


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The best I bought this year, but I'm not sure it was a 2010 release, was Steve Earle's "Townes" album.


----------

